# Noch eine Frage zu 512 mb Ram



## Tobygee (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo ich wollte nochmal fragen ob jemand den Unerschied zwischen 
einem 512 speicher und 2x 256 Speicher weiß. Is der sehr groß? Muss ich bei zwei viel Leistung oder Stabilität einbußen?

Danke schonmal im voraus für Antworten.  cu Tobygee


----------



## d3o (17. Februar 2002)

wenn du sd-ram meinst ist ein zusammenhängender riegel immer schneller,
bei ddr-ram ist es egal..

greetz


----------



## Tobygee (17. Februar 2002)

*JoDDr*

Jo sind Infineon DDR Cl2. Hoffe hier kommen noch ein paar mehr antworten...  
cu Tobygee


----------



## dritter (18. Februar 2002)

hmm.. leider kenne ich den unterschied auch nicht (leistungsmässig gesehen), aber ich würde mich im zweifelsfall immer für den einen riegel entscheiden, schon allein aus dem Grund, dass du dann nur einen steckplatz verwendet hast, und nicht zwei.

Wird sich in zukunft wohl dann auszahlen.


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

Als Anwender wirst du den Unterschied nie merken, auch wenn du SD-Ram statt DDR-Ram hast. Man merkt es höchstens, wenn man es misst


----------



## Flame (11. März 2002)

ich denke, bei den grafiksachen merkt man es schon. schon speicherintensive sachen wie corel oder so, könnten dir das zeigen.

ich denke aber auch, das der unterschied nicht so weltbewegend ist. (2x256 vs. 1x512)
nimm aber lieber den 512er. da kannst dann lcker noch einen draufpacken. man sollte mit jeder ressource im rechner sparsam sein. also warum 2, wenns auch mit einem geht 
und der preis ist ja nicht soooo unterschiedlich.


----------



## dfd1 (18. März 2002)

1 Rigel ist meist besser als 2. Den Unterschied habe ich aber nur am Kontostand gemerkt


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (16. August 2002)

Eigentlich müssten die 2 Riegel  à 256 genau so schnell sein wie der 512, wenn du da nicht irgendwie einen anderen Hersteller oder andere CL2 Taktung kaufst!


----------

